# NO HEADLIGHTS



## bklyn (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a 07 max with aftermarket HID, My left light when out I bought new bulbs for on both sides.One side came on I turn it off and put the other one in now I don"t have any headlights at all? I have all the other lights, turn, tail, brake etc.Did the ballast both blow or there is something else? I had these same lights for 5yrs with no problems until now!


----------

